# DVD drive does not recognize blank DVDs.



## Normc (Sep 24, 2008)

DVD drive is TSST CD/DVD RW TS-H552D.
- It stopped recognizing a blank DVD in explore and therfore I cannot record any DVDs. ( I tried all dvd formats. DVD-r, DVD+r, DVD+R DL)
-When I put a blank DVD in the drive, it shows up as a blank CD in explorer. 
-Although it will play back CDs and DVDs. 
- I have tried rebooting but with no success.
What would you suggest?

Thanks


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Your write head on your DVD RW may be broken, but let's try some remedying first. Go to Start > Run > Type "devmgmt.msc" and hit enter. This will bring up the device manager screen - search for your DVD RW and uninstall the drivers and restart your computer once done. Now try reading a blank CD again, does it work?

If that fails, you may wish to try this; http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314060/

Although this does not directly relate to your issue, it still may fix the problem you are experiencing.


----------



## Normc (Sep 24, 2008)

I tried to uninstall the CD/DVD drivers and that did not work. 
I don't think that the DVD head is broken and here is why--
This issue started when I installed "Panasonic VideoCam Suite" to copy videos on DVDs. That worked ok but it must of done something to the DVD software when trying to record normal DVDs though windows. I have called Panasonic tech support and they have no history of this happening. The only suggested uninstalling and reinstalling their software. Currently the video cam software is uninstalled but the DVD driver still does not recognize blank DVDs. It sees it as a blank CD.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Did you go to the link i mentioned above? If that too fails, try uninstalling any CD/DVD burning software that you may have on your computer, including Panasonic VideoCam Suite and then restart the computer, this may or may not solve the issue.


----------



## Normc (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, I ran the "Microsoft Fix-it50027" including removing Nero burning software. The Panasonic VideoCam Suite was already uninstalled. 

This did not solve the issue!


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Okay, next step; try using another IDE cable to see if it's a faulty cable.


----------



## Normc (Sep 24, 2008)

I will have to get another cable to try it.

However, I have a question. If the drive does recognize a blank DVD when using the Panasonic VideoCam software but not when using the Windows software, then do you still think that it may be a cable problem? just asking!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The cable is not the problem if any software works correctly. The Panasonic VideoCam software appears to be the issue.


----------



## Normc (Sep 24, 2008)

yes, it did work ok with the Panasonic VideoCam software, however even after I uninstalled it, the DVD drive still does not recognize blank DVDs even when I did all of the recommended tests. 

How do I get the original DVD drive to function again?

PS: I finally figured out how to post my PC specs.

thanks


----------



## Normc (Sep 24, 2008)

I did more trials to try to figure this out and here is some more info that hopefully will help to resolve:

- I have Nero burning software and that works OK to burn either a CD or DVD.
- As I said before, when I had the Panasonic VideoCam suite installed, it worked ok to record a dvd.

- I have Windows Media Center that I can record a TV program and copy it on either a CD or DVD. Currently I cannot record either a CD or DVD as it does not recognize the blank when I put it in the drive.
- and the same thing happens if I just put in a Blank DVD or a blank CD in the drive (without using a special software), it does not recognize either one.

This is a little more info. Hope this helps to get this resolved.

thanks

At this point do you think that this is more of a Windows software issue rather than a hardware issue?
Do you think that I should repost this under the "Windows Issue" forum?

thanks


----------



## Normc (Sep 24, 2008)

*CD/DVD RW Drive does not recognize blank CD or DVD with Windows.*

I posted this issue under the Hardware section 3 weeks ago but could not get it resolved. I think this is now a Windows software issue rather than a hardware issue, so I am posting here if it is ok to do so.

I have a DVD Drive TSST CD/DVD RW TS-H552D.


*Issue:* 
- The DVD drive does not recognize blank CDs or DVDs disks in Windows explorer or through the Windows Media Center and therefore I cannot record any blank disk media.
- When inserting a blank disk of any type, Windows Explorer shows that there is no disk. 

*However no issues to:*
- No issue in Recording CDs of DVDs using Nero Burning software or Panasonic Video Suite.
- No issue in seeing the contents of recorded CDs/DVDs in Windows Explorer.
- The DVD drive has no issue in playing back already recorded CDs or DVDs through Windows Media center. 

*Things that I have tried:*
- Uninstalling and reinstalling Panasonic Video Suite and Nero. no change
- Did System Restore to an earlier date of when the issue started. no change


I know for a fact that the last time that I recorded a DVD through Windows Media center, a warning came up saying that something got corupted and could not complete the recording. Unfortunately, I did not pay enough attention to any specific details on the screen. So this is why that I think this is now a Windows software issue rather than a hardware issue. Hopefully someone can help me out. thanks


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD RW Drive does not recognize blank CD or DVD with Windows.*

Did you clean the filters?

Also, method 3 here; http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=324129


----------



## Normc (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: CD/DVD RW Drive does not recognize blank CD or DVD with Windows.*

1-Please explain on your question "did you clean the filters ?". I am not sure what you mean by that.

2- I looked at method 3 and I did uninstall and reinstall the driver (when the computer was rebooted). with no change.


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: CD/DVD RW Drive does not recognize blank CD or DVD with Windows.*

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/320174


----------



## Normc (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: CD/DVD RW Drive does not recognize blank CD or DVD with Windows.*

Well now I got another problem !!!

Just tried to download the 320174 patch file from Microsoft Support and it would no let me do it. Before dowloading the file, Microsoft requests a Windows validation first by needing to download " Microsoft Genuine Advantage" to do so. When the " Install/Don't Install" Pop-up window comes up, the computer locks up and therefore I cannot proceed. I have tried several times including rebooting and with no success.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what power supply
brand
model
wattage

can you try the drive in another computer to see if it is the same


----------



## Normc (Sep 24, 2008)

Computer: Gateway model GM5048 
Power supply wattage: 300 Watt 

Unfortunately at this time I have no way of trying the drive in another computer.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what does the bios list for the 12v line voltage


----------



## Normc (Sep 24, 2008)

I could not find any voltage info listed in the Bios. 

However, I did look up the Gateway parts list on the internet that shows what was shipped with the system. Bestec 300 watt dual 12v power supply. I am not sure if this helps.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow a 450w or better to try in it

because it plays dvd's ok because burning pulls more power it may be the cause of the problem

emachies are renowned for their psu's failing


----------



## Normc (Sep 24, 2008)

OK, at this point I quess I need to ask a question:

Do you still think it is a power issue even when I have no issue in burning DVDs using nero or when I used the panasonic video suite?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it's working with burning ok in some programs

try a different brand of disks

check for a firmware update for the drive this will increase the amount of disks it will recognise

how are you burning anything if it does not recognise the disks


----------



## Normc (Sep 24, 2008)

- I can burn CD/DVD using Nero.

- I cannot burn CD/DVD through "Windows Media Center" (such as if I want to burn a TV program).
- When I look at the drive in "Windows Explorer" without any disks, it will show that the drive is a DVD-RW drive. But when I put a blank DVD disk in it, Windows Explorer imediately switches and shows it as a CD drive. And it does not matter what kind (cd or dvd) or name brand blank disk that I put in.


----------

